# fecal transplant?



## efuhrmann (Mar 30, 2010)

Any takers or information on this?  My infectious disease doc is asking about coding for this and I don't like the sound of it!


----------



## vj_tiwari (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey why don't you code for then pseudomembranous colitis or ulcerative colitis ? 

Be'coz,  Fecal bacteriotherapy, also known as fecal transfusion, fecal transplant, or human probiotic infusion (HPI), is a medical treatment for patients with pseudomembranous colitis (caused by Clostridium difficile), or ulcerative colitis which involves restoration of colon homeostasis by reintroducing normal bacterial flora from stool obtained from a healthy donor.

The procedure has been used to successfully cure C. difficile infections for a number of years, with a success rate of nearly 95% according to some sources. The benefits of fecal bacteriotherapy include reducing the risk of antibiotic-associated resistance, cost savings when compared to repeated courses of antibiotic therapy, and high success rate. It is still considered a "last resort" therapy due to the inherent risks involved and lack of Medicare coverage for donor stool screening and instillation procedure.

Hope this helps!


----------

